# tremors, mostly in arms and hands and



## katza (May 28, 2003)

shaking all over. This all the sudden started a week ago and my psychiatrist prescribed me Anetonol, beta blocker and it's not working at all for this. It helps with my anxiety. It has given me diahrea the last two days though. I have been taking Klonopin for a yr now and wonder if that is causing me tremors. I am so darn tired of this anxiety, IBS and depression. I wish I was dead all time. If I get the anxiety under control I still have the IBS or whatever the hell I have with my stomach and if that isn't bothering me I have the depression, which I've had the longest for about 5 yrs now. I hate sundays the most. I have been depressed on sunday for most of my life, 29 yr old male. I can't take any of the serontin meds because they all make my me nausaus, diahrea, vomiting and give me constant panick attacks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Maybe it's time for a second medical opinion? Sounds like you really have a lot on your plate. Sorry you are going through so much all at once.If it helps to know this, we can sometimes enhance our lives by tempering symptoms. One excellent means of doing this is utilizing the hypnotherapy that you will find available on the CBT/Hypno Forum on this board. Hypno can help to ease just about any physical, mental or emotional ailment.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Please find someone (second opinion, maybe) who can explain why you're having tremors. Otherwise you'll be worried about it, and you don't need any additional worry. I was on Zoloft for awhile, and after a year or so I developed tremors in my hands. It was scary.For me, the answer was taking the medication in two half-doses each day rather than a full dose once a day. That stopped my tremors. But your situation and meds are different, I know. Try to find out, so you'll have less to worry about. I know how hard it can be.


----------



## katza (May 28, 2003)

I'm gonna call my family doc this week. The tremors at times during the day aren't that there and other times I have a very tough time typing, not now though and reading. The otherday I had to use a atm and that was a frustrating. I've gotten tremors when getting off meds but I haven't stopped taking any meds. My psychiatrist answer to everything is to just prescribe me another med. That why I'm taking atenolol. It does help greatly with anxiety. When I see my doc I'm gonna have him do a complete thyroid test.


----------



## artist (May 15, 2003)

Hey Duck, Sometimes it seems you take one step foward and two steps back, huh. I do have one suggestion for the diarrhea. Have you tried soluble fiber? It soothes and regulates the digestive tract and normalizes bowel function. It actually works for C or D. I use Benefiber.(It does not contain psyllium, which can aggravate bloating) You can buy it anywhere and follow the directions on the label. I put it in hot peppermint tea and drink it with my meals. It dissolves in anything though and you can even just sprinkle it on your food. One book I have read is "IBS The First Year" by Heather Von Vorous. It has a huge amount of info, especially about controlling D. This approach can help treat D without introducing any more drugs into your system. If you get the D under control naturally, perhaps you could go back to the Celexa for your depression and anxiety. Didn't you say that worked fairly well but it gave you D? Maybe you could take it again if you took some D precautions first, like calcium, soluble fiber, diet changes(read the book). I hope these ideas help. Go to your GP with a written list of issues you need addressed and don't leave until your satisfied. Best of Luck, keep us updated. Artist


----------



## katza (May 28, 2003)

I had diahrea the 1st two days on antenolol so I started taking Kaopactate every morning and also started taking Caltrate plus calcium with vitamin D and minerals. I've heard calcium works great for IBS. I haven't had the tremors today and I do feel better being on the antenolol for anxiety. I take one tablet of calcium in the morning with breakfast and one with lunch. I take the Antenolol and Klononopin around 11pm so there isn't any problem with the calcium absorbing the meds. As far as Celexa I tried that med 3 times and along with the D I was very hungover and generally felt like ####. I'm not to depressed today. I was extremely tired until I took a nap which I have to do everyday. I'm just gonna see how I feel this whole week and if I have tremors I will go see my doctor. I hate the 1st week of being on a new med. They all make me exhausted until I adjust the them.


----------

